# Couponing



## just a cuber (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anyone here coupon? I know that it's probably a bad question to ask, but my mom got me into it, (she's pretty good), but you know what it's saved me a lot of money...
I even got a great deal on mefferts puzzles at my local Zellers.
I got a
mosaic cube for <25$
master pyraminx for <20$ 
pyraminx for <10$

all using coupons


----------



## just a cuber (Dec 30, 2011)

i'm just asking if anyone else here coupons


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 30, 2011)

> master pyraminx for <20$



Don't you mean Professor Pyraminx?


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 30, 2011)

i saw a programme about couponing last night... this family went shopping and spent 3,000$ gave in their coupons and got the pric down to -$57 so the shop gave them a $57 voucher


----------



## JonWhite (Dec 30, 2011)

next thing we know, he's advertising coupons... beware


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 30, 2011)

My swim coach's niece did so well couponing that the store ended up owing her $1100. That's insane. I didn't find out with she got the money or had it as store credit or what but either way if you can get any amount of stuff for free, let alone making the company pay you to take their product, it's impressive.


----------



## timeless (Dec 30, 2011)

just a cuber said:


> Does anyone here coupon? I know that it's probably a bad question to ask, but my mom got me into it, (she's pretty good), but you know what it's saved me a lot of money...
> I even got a great deal on mefferts puzzles at my local Zellers.
> I got a
> mosaic cube for <25$
> ...


 
do you happen to live in canada? i saw those exact cubes sold out at my local zelleres too


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 30, 2011)

My mom used to do LOTS of couponing, saving a ton of money. She says that it takes hours and hours of work a day and has to be a full time job if you are serious about it. I saw a few episodes of Extreme Couponing though.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 30, 2011)

I was on my daily McDonalds run today with a book of coupons. I couldn't find anything in the book that would give me a discount on my regular order of 3 big macs and a diet coke. FML


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 30, 2011)

This is the first I've heard of it...


----------



## timeless (Dec 30, 2011)

Sahid Velji said:


> Zellers sells those puzzles?


 
some do


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 30, 2011)

I once saw a movie with a coupon redemption scene, and I thought 'ok, some people have to do it', but then, I just watched the first two episodes of that couponing tv show someone mentioned, and I thought 'holy sh¡t, this is some serious deal'..


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 30, 2011)

Why has masterofthebass not been mentioned yet?


----------



## just a cuber (Dec 30, 2011)

timeless said:


> do you happen to live in canada? i saw those exact cubes sold out at my local zelleres too


 yes i live in canada


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 30, 2011)

Where can one learn the basics of this stuff? All of the coupons I ever see say they are not valid with any other offers, so you can't stack multiple coupons for the same product, or anything like that. And most of the coupons I see are pretty crappy, maybe buy one get one free, or 10% off or something.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 30, 2011)

Thompson said:


> I was on my daily McDonalds run today with a book of coupons. I couldn't find anything in the book that would give me a discount on my regular order of 3 big macs and a diet coke. FML


 
you eat 3 big macs every day?

heart attack for you.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 30, 2011)

Haha yeah my mom has an entire drawer. Its crazy.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Dec 30, 2011)

PUZZLES AT ZELLERS? WOAHHHHH.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 30, 2011)

just a cuber said:


> i'm just asking if anyone else here coupons


 
since when was 'coupon' a verb?


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 30, 2011)

Cubers point of view: "Since when is coupon a verb?"
Couponers point of view: "Since when is cube a verb?"


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 30, 2011)

You can pretty much take any noun and verb it.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 30, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> You can pretty much take any noun and verb it.


 
Totally. I hadn't realised he'd done that (it wasn't obvious) and the sentence was difficult to read.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 30, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> You can pretty much take any noun and verb it.


 
Verb is a verb. I find this strangely amusing.

On topic, sure. If I find something I'll often try and find a way of getting it cheaper.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 30, 2011)

Muesli said:


> Verb is a verb. I find this strangely amusing.


 
Only colloquially.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 30, 2011)

Whenever I order something from online I always look for promo codes or coupons. I got my SS 8x8 with DHL shipping from Lightake for around $95


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 30, 2011)

If it's free it's good for me


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah i wanna learn the basics of "couponing" if its a discount you can count me in


----------



## aronpm (Jan 2, 2012)

freshcuber said:


> Cubers point of view: "Since when is coupon a verb?"
> Couponers point of view: "Since when is cube a verb?"


 
\( x^3 \)

Also:


dictionary.com said:


> verb (used with object)
> 9. to make into a cube or cubes.
> 10. to cut into cubes.
> 11. Mathematics . to raise to the third power.
> ...



_Fun fact: Wiktionary also lists the intransitive ("used without an object") verb "cube" meaning "to use a Rubik's cube"._


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 2, 2012)

well, my family's jewish...go figure.


----------



## AgentKuo (Jan 3, 2012)

So what's a good place to start? How does one get into couponing?

Seriously, two other people before me asked this, and no one has answered...I'm going to do some research.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm also interested. Here in Spain all that coupon thing is not very common, but I do almost all my shopping online, so any tip is going to help.


----------



## AgentKuo (Jan 4, 2012)

So after I did some research, this is what I found:

A good place to start and learn

A good place to learn more (just watch the demo video)

From those places you can find a lot of resources that can help get you started. I want to get started.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 4, 2012)

My mom used to do it all the time but now she's going back to college to be a doctor so she doesn't have time for it anymore.


----------

